# Trip to Kentucky was Great



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I made a bowhunting trip with my old hunting/fishing buddy that moved to Kentucky several years ago. Since my buddy moved north he has given up the gun hunting and I now see why. Before this hunt I've only killed a couple little yearling deer with my bow and missed a bunch more!

The first few hunts we made were slow, not much activity due to the warm weather. A front came through early Wednesday and the deer moved really good. I had a really nice 9 pt come through Wednesday morning, 25 yds and never gave me an open shot, bummer! The wind got to blowing really good for 25' up in the tree, so my buddy and I met up and got a bite in town.

The afternoon hunt was quick and awesome! I got back up in my tree at around 2 pm. 10 minutes later I hear rocks falling off the railroad tracks, and 5 minutes later a big ol doe is at 15 yds. I drew back and put the arrow through her lungs, I was pumped up! I saw her go down out in the grass 60 yds out. 30 minutes later I was texting my dad about the deer and telling him about the one I saw that morning. I looked down and this huge bodied 8 pt steps out the thicket and goes to sniffing where the doe was. I drew back, but he turns and gives a slight quartering away shot, I release and my arrow flew low and left and hit him right in the spine (shooting from 25' up at 15 yds)! He went down right there! The deer God was very nice to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on a nice hunt. Some nice deer you took.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Very awesome Steve! Congrats on the meat for the freezer!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks. Now it's time to concentrate on killing ducks and geese!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job! Glad you had a good hunt.

TH


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work LA


----------

